# Cours de programmation pour iPhone



## Cclleemm (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Actuellement certains de mes clients me demande de coder une application iPhone pour leur entreprise, de plus pour mon propre loisirs j'aimerais apprendre à programmer en Cocoa pour iPhone. J'ai le SDK mais au début il n'est pas très simple de s'en servir. 
Auriez vous des cours spécialisé pour la programmation sur iPhone.
J'espère que vous aurez de quoi me renseigner.
Encore merci à la communauté! et à bientot !


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2010)

Il y a des cours complets dans iTunes U. Peut être peux tu commencer par la.


----------



## Cclleemm (26 Janvier 2010)

Oui j'ai vu mais je sais pas si c'est la meilleur solution ... 
J'espère que non parce que je préfère un site avec des tutoriels clairs et net ... J'ai du mal sinon.
J'était tomber sur un document bien rédigé (Cocoa/objectiveC/iPhone) il y a un ans, mais impossible de le retrouver ...


----------



## Kounkountchek (28 Janvier 2010)

Salut, 
Tu peux essayer iPup pour commencer:
http://www.ipup.fr/tutoriels.php
À plus


----------



## Cclleemm (29 Janvier 2010)

1 000 Merci pour le lien ! c'est des liens comme ça que je recherche pour commencer c'est nikel !


----------

